# Hallo Zusammen !



## Portman (13 Feb. 2012)

Ich bin doch sehr froh, dass es Plattformen wie dieses Forum gibt, wo man noch (!) unzensiert auf Gleichgesinnte treffen und Austausch betreiben kann.


----------



## Black Cat (13 Feb. 2012)

Das kannste wohl sagen! Willkommen


----------



## General (13 Feb. 2012)

Herzlich Willkommen und viel Spaß auf CB


----------



## Katzun (13 Feb. 2012)

herzlich willkommen bei uns und viel spaß!


----------



## nigguh1 (17 Feb. 2012)

hallo


----------



## akiba89 (3 Okt. 2012)

tag freue mich


----------



## naseej (29 Okt. 2012)

Willkommen


----------



## Punisher (29 Okt. 2012)

herzlich Willkommen


----------

